# Seattle Lost and Found



## PRR 60 (Jul 21, 2018)

_Originally posted by guest kfish1113. Re-posted to remove guest's email._

Any body help us? We left an item on Amtrak train on July 12th, 2018. Have been sending e-mails and leaving messages at the Seattle Lost and Found almost every day and have not received ANY response. Is there another way to contact about lost and found items?

K


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 22, 2018)

To reiterate what I said in the other now-defunct thread, I recommend that you keep calling 1-800-USA-RAIL and the Seattle Station until you get through to a person. Might I ask where you are now and where you had gotten off the train and when you noticed you had left bags behind?


----------

